# Rusty island obliquiden



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought a pair? Anyone familiar?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

This doesn't exist, yu have Pundamilia nyererei ruti island, but no rusty obliquidens did ever existed.. the obliquidens in the trade are H.latifasciatus(wich is not -H.obliquidens at all)
I won't buy theses fishes...
xris


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats what i get for going by memory :roll: -busy night
I got a male and female and he beat the scales off her on the way home. I'll post a pic when he colors back up ...thanx...


----------

